# Thinking about trying out a Loksound direct



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I want to try one out and like to hear from current users if some recordings are left to be desired??

I'm looking into maybe my kato p42 like the new sound releases

And the gp38-2 645 non-turbo

I've heard the p42 in tsunami and loksound ( loksound really surprised me)

But have yet heard the gp38 with the loksound

The cheapest I've found was 87.00 and I'm cool with that.

Yes it's my layout/&$$/ears but information is still king

Thanks art


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I've purchased a few Tsunami's and have been happy with them. But just important is the speaker and speaker baffle. A fantastic sound card with a lousy speaker still gives lousy sound.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know that I've uninstalled many a Loksound decoder due to poor sound quality, but I've never uninstalled a Soundtraxx decoder.  
It is interesting to see that they are finally coming out with an AT style decoder, everyone else came out with one 10 years ago. :sly:


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Shoot even mrc beat them out too!!

So have you heard the newer esu's

The only thing I'm stuck on is the start up sequence on the p42

If I can get past that ill get tsunami 

I also the 645 non turbo was a new file??

Sound quality? As in prototypical sounding or weak speakers?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have not heard the newer ESU's, they might have improved but I wouldn't count on it.
I don't know what you mean buy "stuck on start up Sequence"?
Soundtraxx has a Specific Decoder that fits the Kato P42's. 828068 (new release)
645 Non turbo is old (at least with Soundtraxx), it was used in the EMD SD38's among others.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Soundtraxx used their generic GE 16 cylinder recording for their P42, Loksound recorded an actual Amtrak P42. The Loksound also includes the HEP unit which Soundtraxx does not. Loksound's horns are MUCH better as well. 

As for the start up sequence, like it or not, that's what an actual P42 sounds like.

Loksound has sound samples for most all of their files here ....

http://www.esu.eu/en/downloads/sounds/loksound-select/loksound-select-usa/

Be sure to click the "More" for all the information of the files.

As for sound quality, they are much improved than they once were. They must be doing something right as the following manufacturers are now using Loksound in their factory equipped models ....

Atlas Model Railroad Co.
Bowser Mfg
InterMountain Railway Co.
Kato USA
Kato Japan
PBL
Rapido Trains
River Point Station
True Line Trains
Fox Valley Models
and More!


Mark.


----------

